

NSA’s Alexander criticizes coverage of surveillance - tareqak
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/in-speech-to-telecom-industry-nsas-alexander-criticizes-coverage-of-surveillance/2013/10/09/3c2449c6-30f7-11e3-8627-c5d7de0a046b_story.html

======
Yaa101
Yeah, blame the messenger.

